# newbie to site igtropin igf-1 long R3



## turbo21 (Sep 3, 2010)

hey guys just a quick hello as im new to the site.

i have just been researching IGF and to be fair its seems to get good press, but i was just woundering if anyone could actually give me some real life experiences both good and bad,

the brand i can source is IGTROPIN IGF LR3

any info would be gratefuly recieved

cheers in advance

turbo


----------



## turbo21 (Sep 3, 2010)

Anyone


----------



## Devon_Paul (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi Turbo, there seems to be a lot of info posted around both on here and on the net. I am also a neewbie and considering the same path as you. I am unable to source, the brand you mentioned I have looked at but my browser tells me I can't order despite being in the UK.

I think the IGF route appears an improvement on HGH but like anything in this environment it pays to be sensible. If you have taken other products before then I would advise you not to expect the type of results seen with Test in terms of time. HGH and IGF appear to work better over time with results beginning to kick in around the 6 week stage.

I have gathered much info and was considering HGH but have decided to look more for IGF.

Happy to share info on cycles etc. PM me.


----------



## kadath (Aug 27, 2010)

I've tried IGF1 LongR3, very good product. What I've noticed are: new veins, more vascularity than Equipoise, Strenght increase each workout, skin improvement specially on arms and legs. I got a little water retention something about 3kg in 2 weeks, it ceased upon discontinuance. No sides, and good mood. A very big pump while training.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I am using IGF at the moment and have used it before, unlike HGH it is not to be used for any long length of time a max of 6 weeks I believe, I site inject before training, the pumps are amazing and if cycled I imagine you would obtain some solid gains, but don't expect strength gains or mass it is not a steroid, you will need bac water, though really a vial is only going to last you two days....


----------

